# Smallmouth Fly Questions



## tieoneon (Mar 2, 2008)

What flies and and what rivers are good to fish around here for smallmouth.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Where is here ?


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

I would take it he means ohio. just a guess tho...


----------



## tieoneon (Mar 2, 2008)

sorry about that , Central Ohio area


----------



## Live2Fish (Apr 7, 2004)

Scioto, Olentangy and Darby are all good smallie waters. My personal favorite flys to start with are:
Streamers - brown/cream, black/white, blue/white or orange
Clousers - red/red, black/white or cream
Top water - Devilbugs, gurglers


----------



## rweis (Dec 20, 2005)

Craw patterns and Buggers (black, brown, olive) for dragging bottom in slower water. Gummy minnows, Mallard Flank minnows, Murray's Strymph and the James Woods Bucktail have worked well for me in the streamer category. If you can find them, Hildebrandt spinners work great in riffles. And don't forget nymphing through deeper water when the bite is tough. I found Jim's Lil Bugger, BH in the brown & tan to be killer.

I mainly fish the Tangy, but I want to hit the Kokosing, Clear Fork, and Hocking more this year.

Since you FF, don't pass up trying for Carp. If you haven't experienced the Buglemouth Bonefish, it's a blast.

By the way, if anyone knows of a Mulberry tree hanging over the Tangy anywhere, I'd appreciate knowing about it.


----------



## tieoneon (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks for the help I will give those a try


----------

